# 2005 k1200 gt suddenly dies



## dominik66 (Sep 3, 2019)

cruising at 70 / 80 I smell burning rubber followed by engine shaking let to right. Bike is dead, engine seems to turn. Just serviced 2 months ago replacing a dead fuel pump, new gas filter and air filter. Anyone has any theory as to what I should be chasing?

Thank you, 
Dom


----------

